# Flowering Quince poisonous to cats?



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I know lilies and other plants are highly toxic to cats. I have a flowering quince bush outside and it's about to bloom. I would like to bring in a couple of cuttings, did a quick Google search and can't really find anything saying whether it is safe or not. Does anyone know? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Reminder: Lilies are poisonous to cats.*

It is that time of year again, just wanted to make sure any new cat parents know not to bring lilies into the house. Sorry if this is a repeat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

So are anything in the onion family including garlic! Pothos is a popular houseplant and also bad. I read that it irritates their mouth so after a couple nibbles, it should turn them off but maybe not!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There's a huge difference in the poison levels of easter lillies vs onions/garlic. Small amounts of onion or garlic generally won't cause any issues. Lillies, on the other hand, can cause huge problems just by biting on the leaves or flowers. We had a member here who's cat was biting the leaves but not ingesting them. The details are a little fuzzy, but I think it went like this....They immediately went to the vet and the cat spent 5 days there on IV fluids, in kidney and/or liver failure. She did survive, but the vet said had there been a delay in getting the cat there, she likely wouldn't have made it. Basically, if you wait for symptoms, it's too late.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Check out these two sites:

www.petpoisonhelpline.com

www.vetmedicine.about.com

Both have got excellent information! 
I have them bookmarked and readily available on my cell phone!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Kty, I just added a couple of links under your "Lilies are poisonous" reminder thread!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

One more Link for inquiring minds!

www.earthclinic.com

Great list of poisonous plants as well.


----------

